# chest



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning guys and gals,

looking for a bit of help with the chest. My chest just seems to be skin and bones, I can actually see the chest bones, and would like to try and build some muscle on it.

Bear in mind I train on my own and don't have a spotter so I'm a little afraid to do flies with big weights, in case of dropping them on myself.

any help or advice appreciated :confused1:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe flat bench

Chest press

Start flies with a little weight and gradually increase


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

get started with pressups if its that bad...............once you can do 4 sets of 20 - get under a barbell and ask someone to spot you (we all do that)


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

It will be due more to your diet than anything else and perhaps too much cardio?


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

try pressing on the smith machine for safety if you havn't got a spotter. on the smith machine you can take your last rep to all out failure on the negative by having the safties in place, then just crawl out from underneath the bar.:cool: i read some place that inclines are good a womans shape.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

just man up and get on with it ............... oh, wait, sorry LOL

perennial problem, started light and moving up.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

talos said:


> If you post pictures we will be able to advise a lot better :bounce:


yeah fieryfilly, photos or we don't believe you. :tongue:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pec deck, Flat bench, DB press, DB flyes


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

pumphead said:


> yeah fieryfilly, photos or we don't believe you. :tongue:


ok, I'll take some piccies tomorrow and post as soon as possible,

but.... no laughing PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol :clap:


----------

